# LaFee - RTL: Alles Was Zählt / Behind The Scenes (Januar 2015) (X 1)



## Pinguuuu (8 Dez. 2014)

*3600 X 2550 / 300 Pixel / 8,00 MB
Photography By Willi Weber (RTL)*





*Schwer verletzt hängt Iva Lukowski (Christina Klein alias LaFee) nach dem Unfall aus dem Bus.*​


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2014)

Makabres Bild, aber keine Sorge: Sie wird es überleben 

18 andere nicht


----------



## Pinguuuu (9 Dez. 2014)

Sieht dramatischer aus als es ist, so chill´ ich mein Leben auch immer im Bus 

Zum Glück überlebt Iva  Würde sich sonst ja gar nicht mehr lohnen sich das ganze täglich anzuschauen


----------



## Death Row (9 Dez. 2014)

Deswegen wird übrigens Pia Koch ab dann auch ihre neue Freundin


----------



## Pinguuuu (9 Dez. 2014)

Richtig  Bin wirklich mal gespannt, was die aus der Serie noch versuchen zu machen  Haben sich ja schon ein paar mal neu erfunden


----------



## Quebec86 (12 Dez. 2014)

kann ja nur Spannend werden :thx:


----------

